# CBA Wheels



## RichardGWhite (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi guys. I may need a front and rear wheel for my CBA. I am in Glasgow. Can anyone help? Thanks Richard


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve got a set for £500 with worn tyres and sensors. Back tyres are ok but fronts are thin on inner edges.

I can put on a pallet to send if the buyer arranges a courie, paisley I think are cheap to go up by you.

thanks


----------



## RichardGWhite (Sep 24, 2017)

Skint said:


> I’ve got a set for £500 with worn tyres and sensors. Back tyres are ok but fronts are thin on inner edges.
> 
> I can put on a pallet to send if the buyer arranges a courie, paisley I think are cheap to go up by you.
> 
> thanks


Thanks mate. You are a star. I will PM you. Richard


----------

